# I have created KBC game, please have a look



## atanupal (Jul 20, 2010)

I have created KBC (Kaun Banega Crorepati - Big B Version) game, please have a look

The url is .......:

Downloads

just search for Kaun Banega Crorepati.......

You can directly download it from 

*atanupal.netfirms.com/Kaun Banega Crorepati.zip


It is just 240 kb in size.



DESCRIPTION:


Kaun Banega Crorepati is a simple game show. You answer a series of questions that could get you as much as Rs 1 crore. Our 3 Lifelines help you along the way
1.      The questions are generated by random choice.
2.      You choose 1 answer from 4 alternatives.
3.      Each correct answer gets you a specific sum of money. The value of each subsequent question increases up to a maximum of Rs 1 crore on the 15th question. 
4.      You are free to leave the game without answering the question asked. You retain the sum won so far.
5.      An incorrect answer terminates the game. Your winnings fall to the last guarantee point (either Rs. 3,20,000 Rs. 10,000 or 0).

Eg: A contestant failing on Q15 will only win Rs 3,20,000. One failing on Q10 will get only Rs. 10,000. A contestant answering incorrectly before reaching the first guarantee point (Rs. 10,000) will win nothing.

*The Lifelines*

You will get 3 lifelines during the show.

Lifeline 1 - *50:50*. 2 answers are eliminated leaving 1 correct and incorrect answer.

Lifeline 2 - *Audience Poll*. Each member of the audience gets a keypad with the letters A, B, C, D on it. This corresponds to the 4 answers to your question. When requested, all members of the audience indicate their choice for correct answer within 10 seconds. The results are calculated as a percentage of the audience vote.

Lifeline 3 - *Phone-a Friend* You are allowed to talk on the telephone to 1 out of 3 pre-arranged friends or relatives and ask their advice on the correct answer. The phone friends do not know the question in advance. They get only 30 seconds to answer you. This includes the time for the relay of the question.


----------



## azzu (Jul 20, 2010)

Downloaded and played
Pretty good one ,i like the reminder and which level ur at ....puts u in tension .  lol
btw : so old concept to choose
u cud have made it to crorepathi 4 
as newer version of crorepathi is coming soon


----------



## atanupal (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for downloading the game and providing your comments....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you think of adding a option to add new questions in the game by users itself ?


----------



## atanupal (Jul 20, 2010)

You can do so using the "QUESTION EDITOR" of the KBC game. 

It allows you to add or delete questions but not modify.

Regards
Atanu


----------



## kirtan (Jul 23, 2010)

Played the game..but i guess some of the questions had inappropriate options.. Nice try though


----------



## atanupal (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Kirtan,

If you feel that there are questions with inappropriate options them simply delete those questions using "Question Editor" of the KBC game. Moreover, you can add your own questions as well.

Regards
Atanu


----------

